# Rxheads bust



## ablastoid (Sep 10, 2014)

Got Anavar once it was really terrible notoced bo difference except maybe placebo effect if only I had the nerts to ask the guy lifting the car next to me in the gym...ha


----------



## woodswise (Sep 10, 2014)

ablastoid said:


> Got Anavar once it was really terrible notoced bo difference except maybe placebo effect if only I had the nerts to ask the guy lifting the car next to me in the gym...ha



Could you repeat this in English, please? I'm not sure what you're getting at bud.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 10, 2014)

I think he meant that he got some var from lab in title...rx? And it was wack.


----------



## ablastoid (Sep 10, 2014)

Yeah you got it I also can't spell so I got that going for me as well


----------



## shenky (Sep 10, 2014)

It's not the spelling as much as it is punctuation

Idk, man, personally if I didn't know my source was the shit, anavar would not be a compound id buy, as it is often faked.


----------



## ablastoid (Sep 10, 2014)

Yeah it felt like a waste of time


----------



## bronco (Sep 10, 2014)

So your saying you did a anavar only cycle and did not make some extreme gains? Thats weird


----------



## juuced (Sep 10, 2014)

bronco said:


> So your saying you did a anavar only cycle and did not make some extreme gains? Thats weird



HA HA HA ......  I need to try that cycle next.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 11, 2014)

I've often wished I had the nerts to do some things!


----------



## jnicks557 (Sep 11, 2014)

I don't think I would ever try to Get my hands on var it's always faked winny.. way too expensive anyways


----------



## gymrat (Sep 11, 2014)

Who does have the nerts? Can someone tell me where the nerts are????!!!


----------



## TheExperiment (Sep 15, 2014)

wtf am I reading lol


----------

